# What Actually Washes Our Sins?



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 26, 2012)

what actually washes our sins? to my oppinion inorder to win the grace of god, first we must start loving him.. it s the grace, the return love of god that washes our sins..there is nothing else but it is the grace that washes our sins.. how about your oppinion, is there anything else that can wash our sins? please discuss here


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 26, 2012)

hracharakjitsinghdhillon ji, first of all there are no sins in Sikhism.  There are bad actions.  Bad actions are remedied through remembering the bad deeds done and in future doing good deeds.  So what is done is done.  What we are doing and plan to do is the only remedy.

Sat Sri Akal.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 26, 2012)

There is nothing besides good deeds that you can do that can wash the bad.

I know you mention 'love' for God. 
This is good for anyone to start at, but God doesn't wait for us or sit there waiting to be loved.
Because I don't think that the love we know about is good enough to even describe the feeling for God.
Don't get me wrong, GOD is huge and immense 'love'. but this love is not like the love we know of.  You see, we are in a world of dualties, where we have good-bad, on-off, light-dark,...etc.. 
So, the love we know of is the opposite of hate, ie love-hate duality.

BUT this is NOT the God Love.
 God love has no opposite or opposing affection.
 This 'love' is much different and huge and cannot be compared as an opposite to hate.

Your comment about having love for the lord is not wrong in anyway but there are some people that think they are in harmony even though they may commit sin after sin. Because they deeply believe that they 'love' the lord, as they have this determined and forced 'love' for him.
Therefore, they feel their sins are not wrong because they are kind of counterbalanced with all the love they have.!!!! (crazy- but true)

My advice is that you don't try and love God, but you acknowledge his being, accept his hukam, accept that there is NO you on your own, accept that it is ALL him.

Then all you should do is try and get closer to God by trying to be in harmony with the whole of creation.
You will soon enough find that a 'special love' begins to form, and this is also a more permanent love from our worldly one.

I cannot describe it any more, but you will know what this is exactly when it happens.
It comes on it's own accord when you start chipping away at the self made barriers that we ourselves have created.
This special love is not something you attain or add to your self- it is already there, but it needs to come out by the process of stripping away your ego,desires and attachments. (naam simran can help some of us to achieve this).
Once you start stripping the dirt off the jewel, then the precious diamond makes itself visible and the beauty can be felt.

Just get close and try to stay connected, then everything will just follow..
:sippingcoffeemunda:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2012)

Guru nanak Ji already explained it..and with suhc a brilliant simple example...
Moot pleetee kapparr hoyeh..deh SABUN layeeh oh dhoyeh...IF your cloth gets dirty with blood impurity etc..wash it with SOAP..and its clean...
Bhairreah MATT pappan ke saang..Oh dhoveh NAVEHN ke Raang...
If your mind becoems dirty with bad deeds..its washed with His Name and Grace...and His name and Grace are not for mouthing but actually FOLLOWING His Teachings...just as saying SOAP SOAP..Breathe IN>>>SOOOOOOOO...Breathe out..APPPPPPPPPP..SOAP SOAP SOAP..will NOT wash the dirty linen no matter how many decades you keep on saying Soap soap soap and in whatever Vidhi, technique...sitting crosslegged, upside down..lighted room..dark room..etc etc...SOAP will have to be ACTIVELY RUBBED to clean....simialrly NAAM is to ACTIVELY USED in ACTION...


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Gurbani shabad for your consideration:*

ਕਾਮਿ ਕਰੋਧਿ ਮੋਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਆ ਕਿਰਪਨ ਲੋਭਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥

ਚਾਰੇ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਉਨਿ ਅਘ ਕੀਏ ਹੋਆ ਅਸੁਰ ਸੰਘਾਰੁ ॥ 

ਪੋਥੀ ਗੀਤ ਕਵਿਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਦੇ ਨ ਕਰਨਿ ਧਰਿਆ ॥

ਚਿਤਿ ਆਵੈ ਓਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਾ ਨਿਮਖ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਤਰਿਆ ॥੪॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 70}

Please review the explanation / meaning  of this shabad in Gurmukhi at:

- http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0070.html


"When you are under the power of sexual desire, anger and worldly attachment, or a greedy miser in love with your wealth; if you have committed the four great sins and other mistakes; even if you are a murderous fiend who has never taken the time to listen to sacred books, hymns and poetry - if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, and contemplate Him, even for a moment, you shall be saved." M.5, p. 70 - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

- http://www.sikhs.org/english/eg6.htm#p70


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 27, 2012)

From Gurbanee one learns that good/Bad actions are result of ones own
thinking process. Gurbanee therefore just strikes at the root cause of 
any action being Good/Bad.
In fact the actual meaning of the word SIN(PAP) relates to errant thinking
which results in actions  being refered as PAP Actions or PUNNI Actions.
Here is a Quote from Gurbanee as

ਭਰੀਐ ਮਤਿ ਪਾਪਾ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ ਓਹੁ ਧੋਪੈ ਨਾਵੈ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ॥

ਪੁੰਨੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਆਖਣੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਹੁ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਬੀਜਿ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਖਾਹੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਆਵਹੁ ਜਾਹੁ ॥੨੦॥

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Navdeep88 (Nov 27, 2012)

Not comiting them anymore. 
Acknowledging your wrong, in that particular area of Life, & holding yourself to higher standard. Greater discipline. That you're hell of a Lot stronger than your addiction & you know how to carry yourself properly & w/ strength in the World, when no one else's got it for you. Oh well, thats life. Lol.

(Sorry just being a little cheeky there ;D But really, not committing a particular Sin or holding yourself accountable, helps a LOT. The Greater discipline you have for yourself, the less likely you are to blame, cling to or rely on others...in a good Or Bad way... relying on others isn't bad, but it doesn't beat being self-sufficient or complete in yourself, that's awesome. Especially if you HAVE an Independent inclination, embrace it! )


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 27, 2012)

> what actually washes our sins?



Given the lack of sin concept, a more relevant question could be, 'what washes our actions that are not in keeping with Hukam', (given that my own interpretation of Hukam is the suggested path of God, rather than the fated outcome that has been written)

I would say that the cessation of such actions, together with understanding gained through the outcome of such


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 27, 2012)

Sometimes and by some people, sins can be committed without even knowing or realising!!:noticemunda:


----------

